

Hacker Haus opens in Madison, WI supporting local entrepreneurs - mikecaron
http://madhackerhaus.info/

======
danteembermage
I'm two and a half hours west, but I'll plan on a pilgrimage!

------
yesimahuman
I was at the recent madhackerhaus event and it was pretty cool. Looking
forward to this event!

